# SET-UP OF THE YEAR



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

SETUP OF THE YEAR

PEOPLES CHOICE


3 KARAT



SUNDANCE


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

DAMN!!! there both clean


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Tim's 57 from LIFESTYLE.

Top Notch, State of the art Design,Super Tight,Untouchable. 

Pics courtesy of Mr.Impala


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3 karat


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

SUNDANCE 63


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2005, 10:58 PM~3996750
> *Tim's 57 from LIFESTYLE.
> 
> Top Notch, State of the art Design,Super Tight,Untouchable.
> ...



I agree tims setup is awesome... Andy did a kick ass job on it....they all look good though..


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I'd be happy to have anyone of them :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

3 KARAT is nice but I'm not feeling the two port monster green hydros aires... but it is very unique..

Tony's Sundance is a great looking setup...


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

Tims gets my Vote!


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

the 57 handsdown :worship: :worship:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

THA 57, AND THA SUNDANCE :guns: :guns: :guns: ITS KILLIN EM


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I honestly don't think I could choose between the 3...


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

who did end up winning best setup


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2005, 08:58 PM~3996750
> *Tim's 57 from LIFESTYLE.
> 
> Top Notch, State of the art Design,Super Tight,Untouchable.
> ...



in my opinon in person sundance 63, is alot cleaner and nicer than the 57.


----------



## 94bigbodylac (Jun 10, 2002)

the 57


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 13 2005, 09:54 PM~3997454
> *in my opinon in person sundance 63, is alot cleaner and nicer than the 57.
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

63


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

definitly the lifestyle 57.....they all look good both none is as origional as the 57


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

SUNDANCE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 13 2005, 11:31 PM~3997941
> *63
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

What about the yellow 57?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 14 2005, 12:54 AM~3997454
> *in my opinon in person sundance 63, is alot cleaner and nicer than the 57.
> *


To me its too much going on in the trunk. plus seeing the battery racks and panels dont look to appealing to me.

Dont get me wrong Anthony's setup is clean and beautiful, but the 57 is a masterpiece.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

they all look bad ass...the yellow 57 from lifestyle is on top then the 63


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Hmm, The way I see it, Anthony's is best. 

The 58 has WAAY too much going on in there and the 2 big ass tanks are a overkill for the small pumps. typical of HIlow to make something look more complicated than it needs to be. 

The 57 is nice, but a liitle too basic for me. 2 pumps with 4 Adex dumps. 

Anthony has custom made tanks, billet brackets, and Reproduced the Pesco name tag to say South Side in the color of his car. His setup has some yellow and chrome, and seems to flow with the car more. 


just IMO :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2005, 11:59 AM~3999480
> *Hmm, The way I see it, Anthony's is best.
> 
> The 58 has WAAY too much going on in there and the 2 big ass tanks are a overkill for the small pumps. typical of HIlow to make something look more complicated than it needs to be.
> ...


my sentiments exactly..


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2005, 05:59 PM~3999480
> *Hmm, The way I see it, Anthony's is best.
> 
> The 58 has WAAY too much going on in there and the 2 big ass tanks are a overkill for the small pumps. typical of HIlow to make something look more complicated than it needs to be.
> ...



less is more :biggrin:


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

sundance


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2005, 07:58 PM~3996750
> *Tim's 57 from LIFESTYLE.
> 
> Top Notch, State of the art Design,Super Tight,Untouchable.
> ...



57 gets my vote. Its simple [in a way were it doesnt have tv's, wires, 10 pumps and 6 dumps], molded and highly detailed. (1st)

63 is real nice too. maybe having a molded trunk and having the tv's molded would have looked nicer. 2nd)

the 58 has a lot going in the trunk. too much for my taste. (3rd)

imo, keep it simple and detailed. 

joels 63 has a nice trunk too, i wounder why his ride wasnt showing on the floor?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 14 2005, 11:12 AM~3999594
> *less is more  :biggrin:
> *



keep telling you girlfriend that :0 :0 


JK dog :biggrin:


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

hop them :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2005, 10:33 AM~3999750
> *keep telling you girlfriend that :0  :0
> JK dog :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 14 2005, 11:23 AM~3999681
> *57 gets my vote. Its simple, molded and highly detailed. (1st)
> 
> 63 is real nice too. maybe having a molded trunk and having the tv's molded would have looked nicer. 2nd)
> ...



I like Ant cuz it shows the batteries, and components more, but not too much. The 57 shows 2 pumps, 4 dumps. Of course it's detailed, didn't have to detail batteries, components, etc, there all hidden. No need to even paint the batteries.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2005, 01:39 PM~3999791
> *I like Ant cuz it shows the batteries, and components more, but not too much. The 57 shows 2 pumps, 4 dumps. Of course it's detailed, didn't have to detail batteries, components, etc, there all hidden. No need to even paint the batteries.
> *


DETAILS


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2005, 10:39 AM~3999791
> *I like Ant cuz it shows the batteries, and components more, but not too much. The 57 shows 2 pumps, 4 dumps. Of course it's detailed, didn't have to detail batteries, components, etc, there all hidden. No need to even paint the batteries.
> *


thats the easy part.

good thing they have "IMO'S." :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


i think, again IMO, each car is built to look a certain way. maybe anthony didnt want a molded trunk, showing batteries to show off that his set-up is clean and he's not hiding anything. 


ive wanted to paint my batteries and leave my battery covers off, but i dont feel like working more than i have too..lol


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

ill go back to the g-body topics now...  :tears: :scrutinize: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Wow I knew it was between ants 63 and tims 57 , I don't know HOW the judges pick the winners. Tims setup is highly detailed one off machine work bad ass 2 pumps 4 dumps beautiful hardlines. Now Ants has a couple things one off machined 4 pumps nice hardlines gauges custom made tags and they r chrome and painted. PLUS hes showing the batteries now that may or may not seem important but depending how the judges score it u might get more points showing the batteries and chrome solenoids just like u do if u have your radio hidden in the glove box but its closed so u could lose points for not seeing it. BUt who cares they are both bad ass


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I HAVE ALSO edited the poll and added gold digger


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 14 2005, 11:50 AM~3999845
> *Wow I knew it was between ants 63 and tims 57 , I don't know HOW the judges pick the winners. Tims setup is highly detailed one off machine work bad ass 2 pumps 4 dumps beautiful hardlines. Now Ants has a couple things one off machined 4 pumps nice hardlines gauges custom made tags and they r chrome and painted. PLUS hes showing the batteries now that may or may not seem important but depending how the judges score it u might get more points showing the batteries and chrome solenoids just like u do if u have your radio hidden in the glove box but its closed so u could lose points for not seeing it. BUt who cares they are both bad ass
> *



True they are both baddass. You can't compare really. That's like saying which one of these do you like better??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

post pics of your pescos brandon


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Well if anyone needs any more of my opinions, I'll be in Project Rides, learning to mold my frame...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

DAMM THATS TUFF, KIND OF REMINDS ME ON WHAT THE PEOPLE IN JAPAN DO,THEYVE BEEN DOING THIS FOR YEARS....BUT I GOT TO SAY THE ALL ARE TOP DOGS, BUT SUNDANCE 63 IS MY CHOICE,AND IT SOULD GET THE POINTS TOO


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 14 2005, 11:57 AM~3999890
> *post pics of your pescos brandon
> *


I dream of Dinsmore


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

I think 3 karat was the most expensive :0 :0


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 14 2005, 01:55 PM~3999873
> *I HAVE ALSO edited the poll and added gold digger
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

I like how clean Tim's setup is... 

custom ends were made for the motors, a custom mounting base was made.. almost all the wiring is hidden. very clean and very simple










I think they made the two pumps that are in tim's car look very unique


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 14 2005, 12:12 PM~3999594
> *less is more  :biggrin:
> *


I agree ... I'm absolutely loving Gold Digger's setup :thumbsup:


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

DIPPINIT has an excellent point, how can you choose?!?!?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2005, 02:01 PM~3999927
> *I dream of Dinsmore
> *


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2005, 06:33 PM~3999750
> *keep telling you girlfriend that :0  :0
> JK dog :biggrin:
> *



:tears:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 14 2005, 01:57 PM~3999890
> *post pics of your pescos brandon
> *


They are sold.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

wow... gold digger only got 8 votes....... my order would be

sun goddess
gold digger
3 karats....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2005, 08:36 PM~4000577
> *wow... gold digger only got 8 votes....... my order would be
> 
> sun goddess
> ...




golddigger was added a couple of days later, that explains why its so low


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

The 58 setup is :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 



the check valves are crooked, then again, thats not the only part of hi-low this is "crooked".


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

And as a collector of aircraft pumps, I can honestly say, NOTHING compares to the setup in the 57.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 14 2005, 04:18 PM~4000888
> *And as a collector of aircraft pumps, I can honestly say, NOTHING compares to the setup in the 57.
> *


  That's what I'm saying.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 14 2005, 04:17 PM~4000880
> *The 58 setup is  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> the check valves are crooked, then again, thats not the only part of hi-low this is "crooked".*



LoL...I just noticed that....

notice the two port dump valves... I'm just wondering why he went with those?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 14 2005, 04:22 PM~4000912
> *LoL...I just noticed that....
> 
> notice the two port dump valves... I'm just wondering why he went with those?
> *



crack?????????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 14 2005, 02:17 PM~4000880
> *The 58 setup is  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> the check valves are crooked, then again, thats not the only part of hi-low this is "crooked".
> *



:uh: :uh: 
I am not touching this one :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2005, 04:24 PM~4000927
> *:uh:  :uh:
> I am not touching this one :0
> *




come on, i know you got a silly ass picture to post man.




or at least a naked chick.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 14 2005, 12:24 PM~4000924
> *crack??????????  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


are you saying this guy might be on crack? lol lol


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

I wish LRM did a full feature in Golddigger but I know Andy finished that setup right before the show.

Is Sundance going to be in a future feature.. I want to see a full article on that too... and even 3 karats


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 14 2005, 02:28 PM~4000963
> *are you saying this guy might be on crack? lol lol
> *



think he was referring to Mando?


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

All the setups are very nice! 

One thing though- I think Anthony should paint his batteries......am I alone on this


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2005, 12:33 PM~4001001
> *think he was referring to Mando?
> *


oh i get it even funnier
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 14 2005, 04:35 PM~4001016
> *oh i get it even funnier
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

EVERYTHING IS CUSTOM MACHINED AND FINISHED!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 14 2005, 12:41 PM~4001056
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i was like, he just said the guy was on crack cause his check valves were not strait
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Oct 14 2005, 12:44 PM~4001089
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> EVERYTHING IS CUSTOM MACHINED AND FINISHED!!!!!!!!
> *


fuckin woooooowa....... and check the date, it was installed days before the show


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 14 2005, 04:46 PM~4001099
> *fuckin woooooowa....... and check the date, it was installed days before the show
> *



Andy told me that on the phone..


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Oct 14 2005, 04:44 PM~4001089
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> EVERYTHING IS CUSTOM MACHINED AND FINISHED!!!!!!!!
> *



that just can't be beat look at the crastsmanship in that....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Oct 14 2005, 09:44 PM~4001089
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> EVERYTHING IS CUSTOM MACHINED AND FINISHED!!!!!!!!
> ...




oehhhhh, now thats a nice pic.....you sure you didnt have the camerasettings bigger? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Oct 14 2005, 04:44 PM~4001089
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> EVERYTHING IS CUSTOM MACHINED AND FINISHED!!!!!!!!
> *


Hey Rich your not holding out on any more pictures are you? :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

you know that Brent and I have the same pics - lol..!!!

http://www.highgravity-productions.com/BOOK-hints06.htm


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 14 2005, 05:06 PM~4001275
> *:biggrin:
> *



thank you Brent and Rich... good pics... :thumbsup: 

I want to make that into one of those motivational posters..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Oct 14 2005, 02:08 PM~4001291
> *you know that Brent and I have the same pics - lol..!!!
> 
> http://www.highgravity-productions.com/BOOK-hints06.htm
> *



well i took one of those pics lol


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 14 2005, 04:15 PM~4001344
> *well i took one of those pics lol
> *



Yeah, you took some real good pics.

He emailed it to me and said it was from you, thats why I added it on my page for andy with the before pic and the adex logo :biggrin: 

If people ONLY KNEW how many man hours and detail were put into it. FLAWLESS!!!!!! PLUS, it's a real working set-up, that is super noisy (IN A GOOD WAY!!) lifting AND dumping (gotta love those ADEX SOLENOID SOUNDS :biggrin: )


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 14 2005, 01:32 PM~4000991
> *I wish LRM did a full feature in Golddigger but I know Andy finished that setup right before the show.
> 
> Is Sundance going to be in a future feature.. I want to see a full article on that too... and even 3 karats
> *



ITS ON THE COVER OF THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE. 


WELL DESERVED, NONE THE LESS. :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Oct 14 2005, 05:19 PM~4001374
> *Yeah, you took some real good pics.
> 
> He emailed it to me and said it was from you, thats why I added it on my page for andy with the before pic and the adex logo  :biggrin:
> ...



I have only known Andy for about 3-4 years, he told me about the setup waaay back then, so yes, there is more work in that setup than probably any other setup EVER in the history of lowriding.




Anyone with simple knowledge of hydraulics should be able to put a Pesco in a car, BUT TO MAKE IS LOOK AS FLAWLESS AS ANDY DID, is unreal. I've got NOS, Used, and Rebuilt aircraft pumps, some of them I wont even post up on here, and trust me, making one look that good isnt very easy to say the least.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 14 2005, 04:17 PM~4000880
> *The 58 setup is  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> the check valves are crooked, then again, thats not the only part of hi-low this is "crooked".
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 14 2005, 01:38 PM~4001508
> *I have only known Andy for about 3-4 years, he told me about the setup waaay back then, so yes, there is more work in that setup than probably any other setup EVER in the history of lowriding.
> Anyone with simple knowledge of hydraulics should be able to put a Pesco in a car, BUT TO MAKE IS LOOK AS FLAWLESS AS ANDY DID, is unreal. I've got NOS, Used, and Rebuilt aircraft pumps, some of them I wont even post up on here, and trust me, making one look that good isnt very easy to say the least.
> *


aaaaaw, drink up and post them :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 14 2005, 05:38 PM~4001508
> *I have only known Andy for about 3-4 years, he told me about the setup waaay back then, so yes, there is more work in that setup than probably any other setup EVER in the history of lowriding.
> Anyone with simple knowledge of hydraulics should be able to put a Pesco in a car, BUT TO MAKE IS LOOK AS FLAWLESS AS ANDY DID, is unreal. I've got NOS, Used, and Rebuilt aircraft pumps, some of them I wont even post up on here, and trust me, making one look that good isnt very easy to say the least.
> *


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

i say the 57


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 14 2005, 10:06 PM~4001275
> *:biggrin:
> *




thanx man :worship:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 14 2005, 05:38 PM~4001508
> *I have only known Andy for about 3-4 years, he told me about the setup waaay back then, so yes, there is more work in that setup than probably any other setup EVER in the history of lowriding.
> Anyone with simple knowledge of hydraulics should be able to put a Pesco in a car, BUT TO MAKE IS LOOK AS FLAWLESS AS ANDY DID, is unreal. I've got NOS, Used, and Rebuilt aircraft pumps, some of them I wont even post up on here, and trust me, making one look that good isnt very easy to say the least.
> *


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 14 2005, 05:23 PM~4001401
> *ITS ON THE COVER OF THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.
> WELL DESERVED, NONE THE LESS.  :cheesy:
> *



Cool... I found this right after you said that Albert.. :thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 14 2005, 02:38 PM~4001508
> *I have only known Andy for about 3-4 years, he told me about the setup waaay back then, so yes, there is more work in that setup than probably any other setup EVER in the history of lowriding.
> Anyone with simple knowledge of hydraulics should be able to put a Pesco in a car, BUT TO MAKE IS LOOK AS FLAWLESS AS ANDY DID, is unreal. I've got NOS, Used, and Rebuilt aircraft pumps, some of them I wont even post up on here, and trust me, making one look that good isnt very easy to say the least.
> *


What are you sayin, mayne? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 









j/p :biggrin: I know you have a beautiful setup that's waiting to get represented well


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

I have got to say the 57. It even fits the style of the car. I still love sundance setup though. The first time i seen the data plates say Homies i almost :tears: The 58 is a nice setup. Just don't think it fits the car. All in all they are all top notch IMO. But what do I know I am on the east coast :angry:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Oct 14 2005, 09:54 PM~4003048
> *I have got to say the 57.  It even fits the style of the car.  I still love sundance setup though. The first time i seen the data plates say Homies i almost :tears: The 58 is a nice setup. Just don't think it fits the car. All in all they are all top notch IMO. But what do I know I am on the east coast :angry:
> *



I live in the same state you do, and I got a pretty large collection of aircraft hydraulic parts. Its not about where you live.


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

3 Karat


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foshizzle_@Oct 16 2005, 01:34 AM~4008749
> *3 Karat
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 15 2005, 03:09 PM~4006317
> *I live in the same state you do, and I got a pretty large collection of aircraft hydraulic parts. Its not about where you live.
> *



LoL... I just left that one alone.. two of the biggest collections are on the eastcoast..


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 16 2005, 08:13 AM~4009230
> *LoL... I just left that one alone.. two of the biggest collections are on the eastcoast..
> *



I know a few guys with some SICK collections. But as far as the east coast goes, I would have to say you and I are holding the title.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 14 2005, 02:38 PM~4001508
> *I have only known Andy for about 3-4 years, he told me about the setup waaay back then, so yes, there is more work in that setup than probably any other setup EVER in the history of lowriding.
> Anyone with simple knowledge of hydraulics should be able to put a Pesco in a car, BUT TO MAKE IS LOOK AS FLAWLESS AS ANDY DID, is unreal. I've got NOS, Used, and Rebuilt aircraft pumps, some of them I wont even post up on here, and trust me, making one look that good isnt very easy to say the least.
> *



dont forget SOUTH SIDE PLAYER ... J.. ANDY DID HIS MAGIC ON THAT ONE 2...


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 16 2005, 10:44 AM~4009430
> *I know a few guys with some SICK collections. But as far as the east coast goes, I would have to say you and I are holding the title.
> *


 :thumbsup: If I'm ever out your way we'll have to meet up. I'd like to see your collection.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 16 2005, 10:58 AM~4009473
> *dont forget SOUTH SIDE PLAYER  ... J.. ANDY DID HIS MAGIC ON THAT ONE 2...
> 
> 
> *



THATS THE SETUP THAT WOKE EVERYONE UP.  :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 15 2005, 12:09 PM~4006317
> *I live in the same state you do, and I got a pretty large collection of aircraft hydraulic parts. Its not about where you live.
> *


I know you and Blueouija have hell of collection. That has proven by the both of you. Just saying that because alot of people think on this site think the eastcoast has nothing or knows anything about lowriding.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Oct 16 2005, 12:58 PM~4009855
> *I know you and Blueouija have hell of collection. That has proven by the both of you. Just saying that because alot of people think on this site think the eastcoast has nothing or knows anything about lowriding.
> *



Dont pay attention to what some people say. YES there is a fair share of garbage and low quality cars here, but then again, I been to Los Angeles, Frisco, San Diego, San Jose, Dallas, San Antonio, Phoenix, etc etc etc. Man, I've been all over the country, I've visited alot of shops and been to alot of car shows and let me promise everyone, there is junk everywhere.


The problem with NC and surrounding states is, people see and like one thing, then they go do another. There are actually "lowrider" guys that I know who dont know what Southside or Lifestyle car club is. So I guess they would be the ones who seen Dr Dre on MTV and they thought it was cool to buy a lowrider, now the same people have big wheels. Some guys claiming to be diehard lowriders will spend their cash on trucks and SUV's with big wheels, then they make the comment, "ONE DAY WHEN I GET THE MONEY IM GONNA FINISH MY CAR" all I can say is they have the money, they just choose to spend it on bullshit because the bottom line is, most of them are fake lowriders in the first place. I could go on and on giving examples that I have seen/heard first hand, its funny to me.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 16 2005, 06:54 PM~4010089
> *Dont pay attention to what some people say. YES there is a fair share of garbage and low quality cars here, but then again, I been to Los Angeles, Frisco, San Diego, San Jose, Dallas, San Antonio, Phoenix, etc etc etc. Man, I've been all over the country, I've visited alot of shops and been to alot of car shows and let me promise everyone, there is junk everywhere.
> The problem with NC and surrounding states is, people see and like one thing, then they go do another. There are actually "lowrider" guys that I know who dont know what Southside or Lifestyle car club is. So I guess they would be the ones who seen Dr Dre on MTV and they thought it was cool to buy a lowrider, now the same people have big wheels. Some guys claiming to be diehard lowriders will spend their cash on trucks and SUV's with big wheels, then they make the comment, "ONE DAY WHEN I GET THE MONEY IM GONNA FINISH MY CAR" all I can say is they have the money, they just choose to spend it on bullshit because the bottom line is, most of them are fake lowriders in the first place. I could go on and on giving examples that I have seen/heard first hand, its funny to me.
> *



Definitly agree with this, lowridin is in your heart, has nothing to do with location. Its probably harder to do something real on the eastcoast and definitly outside the US, but that shouldnt be an excuse. Just take`s a little longer to build


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Oct 16 2005, 12:58 PM~4009855
> *I know you and Blueouija have hell of collection. That has proven by the both of you. Just saying that because alot of people think on this site think the eastcoast has nothing or knows anything about lowriding.
> *



 Thanks. 

Lowriding is fairly new to the Northeast. It's only been around here since about the early 90's by a very small group of people. I myself have been involved in lowriding for 9-10 years now and counting.

The west coast has a head start over us because they have been building cars for decades. It's going to take years for the eastcoast to catch up but that will only happen with the help of fellow lowriders on the east coast _commited_ to the lowrider life style. I know there are people over here that will continue to help the movemnet grow and improve.

I haven't been over to the west coast YET.. but I will hopefully soon and meet some guys out there. These are the same people I have turned to because lowriding is so new here and I feel I can learn more from our west coast friends than I can here in Massachusetts  

As far is what Jason is talking about.. I know what he's saying about people cutting corners. I see that alot. IMO Some people just want to have a lowrider and forget that it's not just about having the car but it's about having a ride you can be proud of with quality work and details. The " anything will do" mentality is what has hurt the reputation of all east coast lowriders.

Jay


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

IMO Some people just want to have a lowrider and forget that it's not just about having the car but it's about having a ride you can be proud of with quality work and details. The " anything will do" mentality is what has hurt the reputation of all east coast lowriders.
[/quote]


Well said homie....


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

I agree with you 100% Notorious. I've been lowriding for awhile. I've been in North Carolina for 15 years now and I have seen all the trends come and go from mini trucks to lowriders to rice burners and now the SUV and big rim craze. These guys just want to fit in with whatever trend there is. Not to go from the subject the 57 setup is perfect in ever aspect IMO. Love it. Sundance is just as good. It was a poll so to me Golddigger gets my vote :worship:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3 karat is catching up to 1st :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2005, 08:12 PM~4011977
> *3 karat is catching up to 1st  :0
> *



I dont see how in the hell, its got more votes than Anthonys setup, then again................There are topics on here such as "can i spray silver flake over black paint" "how do you put hydraulics on FRUNT WHEEL DRIVE CARS" etc etc.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

The 57 looks cleaner and compact. Not too much going on.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 16 2005, 05:15 PM~4011997
> *I dont see how in the hell, its got more votes than Anthonys setup, then again................There are topics on here such as "can i spray silver flake over black paint" "how do you put hydraulics on FRUNT WHEEL DRIVE CARS" etc etc.
> *


cuz its nicer :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2005, 08:17 PM~4012019
> *cuz its nicer  :dunno:
> *



NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 16 2005, 05:19 PM~4012031
> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


numbers dont lie :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2005, 08:23 PM~4012067
> *numbers dont lie  :biggrin:
> *


Looks like the 57 has nice comfortable 1st place lead.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

the first two are too clutered the 57 is just right


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

I HAVE ONLY SEEN THE 63 IN PERSONAND I WAS SHOCKED THAT AT LEAST ONE SIMPLE THING WASN'T DONE THAT WOULD BE AN INPROVEMENT IN LOOKS ......(THIS WAS AT THE INDY SHOW SO COULD BWE DONE BY NOW.)....THE ADEX WIRES WERE JUST HANGIN.
A HARD LINE TO THEM WOULD JUST BE A HUGE BONUS. 

BUT HEY WHO AM I TO JUDGE IT.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2005, 07:22 PM~4012823
> *Looks like the 57 has nice comfortable 1st place lead.
> *


yea it does, numbers dont lie. but screennames do :scrutinize:


----------



## laidlowOR97759 (Jul 3, 2005)

3 Karat Thiers jus so much gold *drools but is careful not to get any on car* :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i would think sun dance would get more vote then 3 katat


----------



## PANTY RAID 66 (Sep 22, 2005)

It's true all three setups are nice!But in my opinion ,and I've juged car shows since the mid 80's,i'll have to pick Tim's GOLDDIGGER 57 rag hands down.NOT cuse he's a fellow member ,cuse the craftmanship,the quality,the visual impact by using different size hardline just adds to the piece,drawing attention to the work by not exposing batteries forcing you to look at the detail and find the one off hand built parts.People say less is more,in the 57 there is less pumps,true that but there is more to look at in detail! I,m not a hydraulic man but I wonder what pepole like BOX MOJO MAN,TED WELLS,AND SOME OF THE OTHER GREAT HYDROMEN OF THE PAST THINK!!! DANNY 66 PANTY RAID


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Oct 18 2005, 03:17 PM~4023543
> * ,cuse the craftmanship,the quality,the visual impact by using different size hardline just adds to the piece,drawing attention to the work by not exposing batteries forcing you to look at the detail and find the one off hand built parts.  DANNY 66 PANTY RAID
> *


Exactly.


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

damn thats tight


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Oct 18 2005, 12:17 PM~4023543
> *It's true all three setups are nice!But in my opinion ,and I've juged car shows since the mid 80's,i'll have to pick Tim's GOLDDIGGER 57 rag hands down.NOT cuse he's a fellow member ,cuse the craftmanship,the quality,the visual impact by using different size hardline just adds to the piece,drawing attention to the work by not exposing batteries forcing you to look at the detail and find the one off hand built parts.People say less is more,in the 57 there is less pumps,true that but there  is more to look at in detail! I,m not a hydraulic man but  I wonder what pepole like BOX MOJO MAN,TED WELLS,AND SOME OF THE OTHER GREAT HYDROMEN OF THE PAST THINK!!!  DANNY 66 PANTY RAID
> *



good post.


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

YOU CAN'T GO WRONG WITH ANY OF THE 3 BUT I WOULD HAVE TO SAY SUNDANCE IS THE CLEANEST.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

FOR me sun-dance and gold digger is more visually stimulating to the eyes.....and i like gold
but for me "nothing shines better than eye popping CHROME"


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

WURD


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE81_@Oct 13 2005, 08:56 PM~3996735
> *SETUP OF THE YEAR
> 
> PEOPLES CHOICE
> ...


sundance


----------



## PANTY RAID 66 (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 18 2005, 04:02 PM~4025293
> *good post.
> *


THANKS CRAZY CUTTY!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Anyone know what setup this belonged to?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 18 2005, 08:03 PM~4026262
> *Anyone know what setup this belonged to?
> *


south side player..?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 18 2005, 06:21 PM~4026390
> *south side player..?
> *



nothing gets passed beano


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 18 2005, 08:30 PM~4026446
> *nothing gets passed beano
> *


what do i win......??? ....a free pesco...?

any more pics....


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 18 2005, 09:03 PM~4026262
> *Anyone know what setup this belonged to?
> *



southside player




im drunk, and i dont care. but keep the fuckin bad ass pic rollin fucker.


sup bean?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 19 2005, 01:21 AM~4028336
> *southside player
> im drunk, and i dont care. but keep the fuckin bad ass pic rollin fucker.
> sup bean?
> *


chillin.... just waiting for mr big man to post up more pics...... dam..drinking on tuesday..... you dont wait for the weekends do you ... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

are those filters or coolers or something?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

DP :uh:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

sundance, great detail, down to the pesco labels. i like tim's alot, hard to say one is "better" then the other. didnt like the 58's setup, looked rushed. the black 58 from up north had a real nice setup that was engineered nicely


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 19 2005, 03:26 AM~4028595
> *are those filters or coolers or something?
> *



filters


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

A little off topic, but does anyone have more pics of SouthSide Player??


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaPiedad_@Oct 19 2005, 11:18 AM~4030405
> *A little off topic, but does anyone have more pics of SouthSide Player??
> *



I was going to ask that :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 18 2005, 08:30 PM~4026446
> *nothing gets passed beano
> *


i know people... :biggrin:


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 18 2005, 05:59 PM~4025714
> *WURD
> *


ya, bird is the word


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dude i cant make a decision like that!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 19 2005, 06:19 PM~4032950
> *i know people... :biggrin:
> *



have your people call my people.



or just call me at work. :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 19 2005, 05:32 PM~4033883
> *have your people call my people.
> or just call me at work.  :biggrin:
> *


Speaking of Pesco's and all... What's the word on that all black setup? I hear there's an early 50's Chevy with some attention to detail that might be sporting some switches... :dunno:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Oct 19 2005, 09:55 PM~4034826
> *Speaking of Pesco's and all...  What's the word on that all black setup?  I hear there's an early 50's Chevy with some attention to detail that might be sporting some switches...  :dunno:
> *


hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Oct 19 2005, 10:55 PM~4034826
> *Speaking of Pesco's and all...  What's the word on that all black setup?  I hear there's an early 50's Chevy with some attention to detail that might be sporting some switches...  :dunno:
> *



:tongue: :tongue: I would say within 2 more weeks you will be ----->


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@Oct 19 2005, 05:37 PM~4033466
> *ya, bird is the word
> *



Mark knows everyone :0


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Oct 19 2005, 10:55 PM~4034826
> *Speaking of Pesco's and all...  What's the word on that all black setup?  I hear there's an early 50's Chevy with some attention to detail that might be sporting some switches...  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: Nobody told me about this.... :tears:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 20 2005, 12:36 PM~4037904
> *:dunno: Nobody told me about this.... :tears:
> *


ahhh now I know... :thumbsup:


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 20 2005, 09:13 AM~4037363
> *Mark knows everyone :0
> *


ya he sold my uncle a 64 waaaaaaay long ago, and my uncle sold it to too short


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@Oct 20 2005, 03:22 PM~4040141
> *ya he sold my uncle a 64 waaaaaaay long ago, and my uncle sold it to too short
> *



:0


----------



## Milo (Oct 19, 2005)

3 KARAT....but it was a tuff choice


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bonecrusher (Feb 13, 2004)

A lot of professional work on all three set ups. Kinda ... semi- custom, full custom and Radical types of set-ups. All three are tops but I will say "Gold Digger" has the smoothest and "3 karat" has the hard core look and " Sundance" a traditional look.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Oct 13 2005, 08:58 PM~3996745
> *DAMN!!! there both clean
> *


Yes they are...


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

the 57 is extra tight


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Tuff choice but i have to give it to Sundance and Gold Digger theres reasons for both making it a hard to choose!


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't think there is one that's better than the other. We all have our preferences for this and that, but I would be honoured to hit the switch on any of these setups.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im more of a fan of the complex yet clean,so i had to choose the sundance 63,it looks a lil more complex to me but i am not a pro on this.


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

bump

EVERYONE HAS TO VOTE, c'mon now :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed+Oct 13 2005, 09:31 PM~3997294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've looked at these everytime I'm on lil and STILL can't decide :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Oct 26 2005, 11:03 PM~4079339
> *I've looked at these everytime I'm on lil and STILL can't decide  :biggrin:
> *



Andy's a perfectionist, so you can count on the goldigger set up looking its best, and working as it should OR BETTER than it should :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Oct 28 2005, 12:03 PM~4087534
> *Andy's a perfectionist, so you can count on the goldigger set up looking its best, and working as it should OR BETTER than it should  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 That's true


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Oct 28 2005, 09:03 AM~4087534
> *Andy's a perfectionist, so you can count on the goldigger set up looking its best, and working as it should OR BETTER than it should  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Anthony is one picky person too. think most people building cars at that level or helping build the cars at the level are.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Oct 28 2005, 10:03 AM~4087534
> *Andy's a perfectionist, so you can count on the goldigger set up looking its best, and working as it should OR BETTER than it should  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't know if it has been said yet on here but 
Who actually won the "best hydraulics" at the '05 Supershow ?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

Ant's 63


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

GOLD DIGGER FROM LIFESTYLE


----------

